# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Une petite image sympa

## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Je voulais vous la mettre quelque part (houla! houla! pas de stress ! je parle de l'image ... dserrez les fesses, pas de panique), mais je n'ai pas trouv un sujet ou j'aurais ou la glisser; donc, j'ouvre une nouvelle discussion, mais bon .. sans prtentions:




Ca me fait marrer moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

80% passs  pour les choses moins utiles je suppose...

a fait du bien de rire par les temps qui courent, merci !

----------


## Mdinoc

Gnial!

----------


## shadowmoon

Pas mal, a me rappelle cela l :

----------


## foetus



----------


## Deaf

Je suis moins fan du dernier, mais la dernire vignette me rappelle des souvenirs d'enfance:

----------


## Sunchaser

Hop ! Une toute dernire que je trouve marrante (et je crois bien me reconnaitre malheureusement dans certains cas) :

----------


## constitution

vous googlez quoi pour avoir ces images??

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Trs simple, de temps en temps, histoire de me changer les ides, je parcours http://themetapicture.com/
Il y en a de toutes sortes (donc pas forcement li a l'informatique en gnral), du bon, du moins bon, mais en gnral j'arrive toujours a trouver un truc qui me fait marrer.

----------


## Sunchaser

Tiens, un truc tout con, mais qui me fait sourire:
http://themetapicture.com/playing-games-on-mac/

C'est  mignon, ca me fait rire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonjour,
> Trs simple, de temps en temps, histoire de me changer les ides, je parcours http://themetapicture.com/
> Il y en a de toutes sortes (donc pas forcement li a l'informatique en gnral), du bon, du moins bon, mais en gnral j'arrive toujours a trouver un truc qui me fait marrer.


 ::ccool:: 
Excellent, j'aime bien galement le ct "old school" de humour.com (https://www.humour.com/photos/informatique.php), comme par exemple ci-dessous (applicable  tous nos mtiers IT et autres ...) :

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah tiens, c'est marrant, j'avais compltement oubli ce site, merci.


 ::mouarf:: 

C'est con, mais ca me fait marrer ...

----------


## Jipt

Rh, on voit des trucs des fois,  la tloche !

Tiens, j'ai pens instantanment  toi quand cette image est apparue,  20 h 25 sur la 2...

Je trouve que c'est une petite image sympa, que j'ai  peine trafique en floutant un peu l'arrire-plan, c'est tout, et juste en 5 minutes, sans affiner sans pinailler,  la rache, quoi.

Une petite image sympa, disais-je...








Et s'il y en a qui ne me croient pas, je conserve l'original, juste au cas o.

 ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Rh, on voit des trucs des fois,  la tloche !
> 
> Tiens, j'ai pens instantanment  toi quand cette image est apparue,  20 h 25 sur la 2...


Merci !  ::mouarf:: 
Je vais changer de chaine pour le infos moi ...

----------


## Sunchaser

http://themetapicture.com/my-own-social-media/

 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Conclusion, dur dur le mode irl.... ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ca serait marrant de faire ce qu'il dcrit en camra cache ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Je vais ajouter cela a chaque fois qu'on va me demander une estimation ...

----------


## francky74

Mort de rire  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

C'est bizarre, mais ca me parle un peu .. 


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Hi,
Tous ceux qui souffrent dans les plateformes de support vont apprcier normalement:

----------


## Escapetiger

Source: https://www.humour.com/photos/les-password.htm

Le tableau original :






http://cartelfr.louvre.fr/cartelfr/v...idNotice=11105

Le Louvre :

Jean-Baptiste GREUZE
Tournus, 1725 - Paris, 1805

Le fils puni
1778

----------


## Escapetiger

Encore une petite image sympa _old school_ :



Source : Images Google maps a tout rvl Images drles Photos Informatique sur Humour.com

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, c'est du trs trs classique, mais bon ... 


J'ai rien de mieux.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai rien de mieux.


Restons dans le code, mais NSFW...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Restons dans le code, mais NSFW...


 ::bravo:: 
Tu vas me rconcilier avec cette discipline sportive.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Je savais bien que "Web Designer", a devait tre un boulot "bizarre" ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Je vais vous avouer, je crois bien avoir dj vcu l'effroi de passer de l'tat  gauche  celui de droite  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est l'effet Dunning-Kruger.

_"The first rule of Dunning-Kruger Club is, you do not know youre in Dunning-Kruger Club."_

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est l'effet Dunning-Kruger.
> 
> _"The first rule of Dunning-Kruger Club is, you do not know youre in Dunning-Kruger Club."_


Cool, je me coucherai mon bte ce soir moi.

----------


## Sunchaser

Vous en avez marre des questions " la con"?
Solution:


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Pour faire des recherches inspires... :

CAUTION : NSFW -- divulgcher :

----------


## lper

Excuse-moi Jipt, mais ne t'tonne(pas fais exprs ::aie:: ) plus d'avoir des rsultats bizarres dans tes recherches !  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Excuse-moi Jipt, mais ne t'tonne (pas fais exprs) plus d'avoir des rsultats bizarres dans tes recherches !


Et si je te disais que je suis tomb dessus par _hasard_ (oui, je sais, le hasard, tout sert  tout et  tous, etc.) ?
En fait je cherchais une image que j'avais connue dans un bureau il y a une bonne vingtaine d'annes et, tiens, je profite : c'est un bte dessin d'une toute petite fille qui te regarde d'un ait bat avec sa sucette pas dans le bon orifice et l'infobulle qui explique (peut-tre in english, c'est vieux c'est loin) qu'il faut toujours lire le technical manual avant d'utiliser un appareil  ::ptdr:: 

Pas moyen de remettre la main dessus. Si qqun a a dans un coin (au bureau ?  ::mrgreen:: )...

Et hier soir j'ai simplement saisi _dessin petite fille sucette_ et au milieu de tout un tas de bbs avec la susu  la bouche y avait c'te bombass'. Ah, les recherches  gogol c'est kkchose,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Garvelienn

hhaa si seulement :

----------


## Sunchaser

> hhaa si seulement :


Whaou! Elle est mignonne celle-la !  ::bravo::

----------


## foetus

> Et si je te disais que je suis tomb dessus par _hasard_ (oui, je sais, le hasard, tout sert  tout et  tous, etc.) ?


Je ne veux pas tre mchant  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: , mais c'est le genre d'images qui ont eu le vent en pompe en 2000 (au dbut de l'Internet)

Et la "XXX" cela doit tre Nicki Minaj

Exemple:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, c'est trs "classique", mais bon ...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Voila pourquoi je suis pour les cours d'ergonomie

----------


## Sunchaser

> Voila pourquoi je suis pour les cours d'ergonomie


Merdouille, je repasse par la presque par hasard, et ton image me fait vraiment marrer  ::mouarf:: 
Une petite pour la route:


Pauvre petit trombonne ... je me disais bien que je ne l'avais pas revu depuis longtemps dans Windows. Ben voila, vir, dclass .. triste fin.

----------


## Sunchaser

a me rappelle le temps ou "CSS" ne voulait pas dire grand chose pour moi ...


Si quelqu'un sait ou je peux acheter le mme, je suis preneur.

----------


## Sunchaser

> a me rappelle le temps ou "CSS" ne voulait pas dire grand chose pour moi ...
> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait ou je peux acheter le mme, je suis preneur.


//Edit: j'ai trouv: Amazon (bien sur) ou Zazzle.fr

----------


## arond

Aller une petite pour la route qui rappellera (malheureusement) nos dbuts  tous  ::mrgreen::  :

----------


## Sunchaser



----------


## Sunchaser

Attention! Ce qui suit n'a rien a voir avec l'informatique, mais je la trouve tellement mignonne que je ne peux pas m'empcher de la poster:


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Il y en a qui veulent toujours un Apple:

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

...

----------


## Jipt

La sublime Audrey Hepburn dans _Charade_, avec Cary Grant.

C'est la porte de *sa* chambre d'htel... C'est voulu, vous croyez ?

----------


## Invit

> La sublime Audrey Hepburn dans _Charade_, avec Cary Grant.
> C'est la porte de *sa* chambre d'htel... C'est voulu, vous croyez ?


Ben voyons donc !
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy => commenc en 1977
Charade => sorti en 1963

----------


## escartefigue

> La sublime Audrey Hepburn dans _Charade_, avec Cary Grant.
> 
> C'est la porte de *sa* chambre d'htel... C'est voulu, vous croyez ?


Oui et alors ? le numro 42 reprsente quelque chose de spcial ?

----------


## Jipt

> Oui et alors ? le numro 42 reprsente quelque chose de spcial ?


Sans dc', t'es pas au courant ? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_gra...rs_et_le_reste




> Ben voyons donc !
> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy => commenc en 1977
> Charade => sorti en 1963


Ben au moins on sait maintenant o Adams a trouv son inspiration : dans les yeux d'Audrey (enfin, non, sur sa porte  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Invit

Si vous vous sentez une me de conspirationniste du nombre 42, cherchez en des pistes chez Kubrick. Par exemple, : https://theibtaurisblog.com/2012/05/...s-the-shining/

----------


## Jipt

> Si vous vous sentez une me de conspirationniste du nombre 42, *cherchez en* des pistes chez Kubrick. Par exemple, : https://theibtaurisblog.com/2012/05/...s-the-shining/


_conspirationniste_ ? Surement pas, mais j'aime bien les concidences et les clins d'il du hasard, avec les chiffres, comme par exemple cet aprs-midi : je devais sortir, je me prpare, je m'avance vers la porte il est 14h30 et le tlphone sonne, c'est une vieille copine, a dure un peu, quand je raccroche je me remets sur la rampe de lancement pour mon dpart, je regarde l'horloge  aiguilles, elle affiche exactement 3 h 0 min 0 sec mes yeux descendent sur le thermomtre numrique pos  ct et qui affiche 30.0 ! J'adoooooooore !  :8-): 

PS : _cherchez-en_ avec un trait d'union a sera teeeeeellement plus coooooooool !  :;): 
Sans trait d'union c'est genre _cherchez en vous_ la solution de l'nigme.

Beeeeeelize-en-mer 
Marie-Galante
Saint-Vincent
Loin Singapour
...
 ::mouarf::

----------


## MythOnirie

> _conspirationniste_ ? Surement pas, mais j'aime bien les concidences et les clins d'il du hasard, avec les chiffres, comme par exemple cet aprs-midi : je devais sortir, je me prpare, je m'avance vers la porte il est 14h30 et le tlphone sonne, c'est une vieille copine, a dure un peu, quand je raccroche je me remets sur la rampe de lancement pour mon dpart, je regarde l'horloge  aiguilles, elle affiche exactement 3 h 0 min 0 sec mes yeux descendent sur le thermomtre numrique pos  ct et qui affiche 30.0 ! J'adoooooooore !


Pendant un moment j'ai eu peur que tu nous sortes la synchronisation avec le 10 d'un certain membre du forum...  ::oops::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Vous savez quoi? (quoi, qui a dit "on s'en fou"?)
J'ai une nouvelle passion: les "robots fails". Aaaaahhhhhh, quel bonheur. Quand j'tais petit, a me faisait rver ces trucs; maintenant a me fait marrer.
En voici un mignon:

Pour le coup, j'chui pas sur de l'algo, la ..  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Oui et alors ? le numro 42 reprsente quelque chose de spcial ?


Non non, juste encore ce soir, sur Arte...



Sun, tu me dis, hein, si tu trouves que a pollue ton fil.

----------


## bisthebis

Dans la catgorie "Illustration dbile pour faire geek", nouveau record :
http://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/fait...ne-930165.aspx

----------


## Mdinoc

42 ne constitue pas en soit de l'humour informatique. Un 42 vu btement dans la rue n'a rien  voir avec l'humour informatique. Une fonction informatique qui rpond systmatiquement 42 quand elle russit, par contre...

----------


## Sunchaser

Je ne sais pas si c'est "fake" ou pas, mais a ressemble fort a ce que peuvent faire certains pourtant:

 ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

Pice jointe 289749

----------


## Sunchaser

Une solution ergonomique:

----------


## Sunchaser

Et dire que quelque part sur terre, il y a qqu'un qui a crit cette question d'un formulaire ..

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Bon, je ne sais pas a combien de pourcent cette image est "fiable" (dans le sens, cela n'a pas t trafiqu, retouch, bidouill) mais bon, ca me fait bien marrer:


Bon, Sybase donne dans l'anal, ceux avec qui je bosse on la facheuse tendance de suffixer tous les noms de champs portant sur des donnes cumulatives d'un joyeux "cum".
Conclusion, je vous promets que si je dois me retaper des tonnes de "cum", je fais un package "bukkake" pour tous ces mignons SQLs et j'attends les questions  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

J'imagine que photoshop a tronqu analytics ou un terme du genre  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'imagine que photoshop  tronquer analytics ou un terme du genre


Oui, c'est vrai, et c'est dommage .. bon, une autre alors !

----------


## Jipt

> J'imagine que photoshop  tronquer analytics ou un terme du genre


*a tronqu*, bon sang de bois de misre !
Tu te rends compte de ce que tu transmets aux gnrations futures ?

Quant  Photoshop, oui, j'adhre, mais le boulet qui tenait le clavier et la souris aurait pu mettre un point final, comme sur les deux lignes prcdentes : son traficotage aurait t moins vident.

----------


## Invit

> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu transmets aux gnrations futures ?


Ciboire,  force de voir du franais corch, a commence  m'infecter... Excuse, l'gros !

----------


## Jipt

> force de voir du franais corch, a commence  m'infecter...

----------


## Sunchaser

Un truc qui rsume mes 2 / 3 derniers jours:


Finalement, ils ont l'air chouette leur fringues (ici), je vais voir si je peux m'en prendre un  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Un truc que je vais sortir en grand et accrocher dans mon bureau:

----------


## Jipt

> Un truc que je vais sortir en grand


'tention, a va pixelliser, faut le retravailler avant d'imprimer...

----------


## Sunchaser

> 'tention, a va pixelliser, faut le retravailler avant d'imprimer...


Solution -> je peins sur le mur avec le sang de tous ceux qui m'ont nerv

----------


## arond

> Solution -> je peins sur le mur avec le sang de tous ceux qui m'ont nerv


Cette solution est mtal et de ce fait valide.  ::ccool::   ::twisted::

----------


## lper

De retour de vacances, je ne peux qu'approuver ! ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> Finalement, ils ont l'air chouette leur fringues (ici), je vais voir si je peux m'en prendre un


Merci pour le lien, pour se remettre dans le bain, j'adore le tatouage dans le cou :
</head>
<body>

----------


## Sunchaser

Et voila ce qui se passe en douce pendant les vacances: https://www.youtube.com/embed/LqSpOx...toplay=1&rel=0
(regarder a 6.22, si jamais le lien ne marche pas comme il faut)

----------


## Jipt

Trop sympa !  ::ccool:: 



> Et voila ce qui se passe en douce pendant les vacances : https://www.youtube.com/embed/LqSpOx...toplay=1&rel=0
> (regarder  6.22, si jamais le lien ne marche pas comme il faut)


Le lien a fonctionn mais c'est tellement trop court que du coup j'ai tout regard, depuis le dbut, il y a vraiment des trucs de dingues, on ne s'en lasse pas mme si on l'a vu 1000 fois !

Par contre, on dcouvre l'envahissement grandissant de ce besoin d'occuper tout l'espace horizontal  partir de prises de vues verticales, avec des abrutis qui se croient obligs de remplir l'espace sinon c'est la honte, rsultat des courses des images beaucoup moins lisibles que si elles taient btement bordes de noir :


J'en ai dj parl ailleurs mais comme a se rpand, j'espre qu'en montrant le dfaut les zozos qui montent ce genre de scnes vont faire machine arrire -- on peut rver, non ?

Car oui, au dpart quand le cerveau reoit a des yeux, il ne sait pas qu'il y a deux mecs dans une cabine d'ascenseur, au dpart il ne "voit" que des points de couleurs et il va construire une image sense, 25 fois par seconde.
Et l l'information utile n'est qu'au milieu, car sur les cts il y a du "bruit", nfaste,  supprimer, et donc le cerveau passe deux fois plus de temps  supprimer des trucs inutiles pour ne garder que la bonne info, qu' l'analyser : quel gaspillage...

Le pire c'est qu'on retrouve ce genre de dbilit dans les docus et les infos  la tloche, o pourtant je croyais avoir affaire  des gens cultivs ayant tudi _le traitement et l'analyse de l'image_ au sens large et tout ce genre de choses mais non, des abrutis l aussi...

Voil, tiens, au-del de la tranche de rigolade, tu m'as mis de bon matin de mauvaise humeur pour la journe,  ::P: 


Un dernier mot : c'est Saint Ex. qui disait que "_La perfection ce n'est pas quand il n'y a plus rien  rajouter, c'est quand il n'y a plus rien  enlever_".
Z'ont du boulot,  la tloche, entre les bruits rajouts et les effets d'enchanements de squences en mode parasites/images brouilles : une catastrophe, le PAF, avec ces nouvelles consoles de montage -- mais je dvie, l, sorry.

----------


## foetus

> Et l l'information utile n'est qu'au milieu, car sur les cts il y a du "bruit", nfaste,  supprimer, et donc le cerveau passe deux fois plus de temps  supprimer des trucs inutiles pour ne garder que la bonne info, qu' l'analyser : quel gaspillage...


C'est le fameux dbat depuis 2011-2012 et l'iPhone qui permet de filmer correctement. (<- Maintenant  peu prs tous les tlphones le permettent)
Donc, c'est soit en horizontal soit en vertical ... en 16/ 9 - 4/ 3

Sinon, pour te faire plaisir, il aurait du faire un film sud  ::mrgreen::  (<- mais l cela ne colle plus avec cette compilation) : un truc minimal  l'arrache sans budget.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Je ne vois pas bien le rapport entre tes sudages qui ont l'air d'tre une forme d'expression  part entire se basant sur le pastiche, et les massacres  la console des monteurs de maintenant, qui se permettent mme de nous pourrir des films "classiques" 4/3, exemple sur Tracks pas plus tard qu'hier soir sur Arte  pas d'heure :

En plus "ils" n'ont mme pas eu le courage d'aller au bout de leur dlire, leur pourrissage n'occupe pas tout l'espace, "ils" devaient avoir trop honte de la mochet en cours de diffusion...

Arte, la chaine culturelle de mes fesses, oui ! La preuve : d'aprs eux, hier nous tions vendredi *un* septembre ! Oui, vous avez bien lu, vendredi *un*, pas vendredi *premier*...


Je vous conseille cependant de ne pas rater le petit bout de concert, juste aprs cette squence disco qui rappellera de bons souvenirs  plein de gens,  38:00 environ.

Ces deux-l me font penser  Hendrix, cette petite batteuse le son qu'elle sort de ses caisses c'est monstrueux !
Enjoy !
Et si quelqu'un le sait, j'aimerais bien qu'il me dise ce que tient la nana  la fin sur la scne : un micro raccord  une machine traficoteuse de son ?

Ok ok, j'ai bien conscience que tout a devrait plutt tre du ct d'on voit des trucs des fois, on se demande, mais bon, on a commenc ici avec la vido loufoque de Sun, promis, je me tais ( ::mouarf:: ), mais si vous connaissez du monde dans ce milieu, par piti, suppliez-les d'arrter le massacre, c'est vraiment une horreur visuelle cette histoire d'obligation d'occupation de l'espace 16/9.

Et juste avant il y avait un documentaire sur l'histoire des cassettes VHS (lol : toute la semaine ils nous ont bassin avec la bande-annonce de cette mission, qui se terminait par l'intrieur d'un lecteur de... k7 audio ! Prennent les gens pour des oncs, c'est lassant) et l, les boulets se sont crus obligs de rajouter des parasites pour faire genre vieille bande vido pourrave, avec les noms et profession des gens qui causent en mode dchir : bordel, c'est ridicule, il faudrait leur graver  l'envers la phrase de Saint Ex. sur le front, qu'ils la voient tous les matins !

a devient artistiquement dramatique la tloche...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Trop sympa ! 
> 
> Le lien a fonctionn mais c'est tellement trop court que du coup j'ai tout regard, depuis le dbut, il y a vraiment des trucs de dingues, on ne s'en lasse pas mme si on l'a vu 1000 fois !



C'est bizarre le sentiment que cela provoque chez moi: ca me fait marrer et en mme temps ca me gave au bout d'un moment (assez court), je suis  la fois sidr, attrist par certains, et j'ai mal pour d'autres, etc ...
Bon allez, une petite image pour la route:


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## arond

Rappelez vous les nombreuses fois o on vous a parl de virus  ::roll:: 



 ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ce que j'aime bien avec les donnes, c'est qu'on peut faire dire un peu n'importe quoi (m'enfin ya des limites, et je crois qu'elles sont atteintes la):

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

On peut faire dire n'importe quoi  un graphique, encore plus quand il n'y a pas d'chelle ni d'unit sur l'axe des ordonnes...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> On peut faire dire n'importe quoi  un graphique, encore plus quand il n'y a pas d'chelle ni d'unit sur l'axe des ordonnes...


Toi t'as pas d comprendre la blague, pourtant les qubcois sont censment meilleurs en anglais que les franais  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> Toi t'as pas d comprendre la blague, pourtant les qubcois sont censment meilleurs en anglais que les franais


Disons que j'tais au deuxime niveau et que je t'ai vraisemblablement perdu en cours de route  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> On peut faire dire n'importe quoi  un graphique, encore plus quand il n'y a pas d'chelle ni d'unit sur l'axe des ordonnes...


J'avoue que je n'avais mme pas fait attention  ::mouarf::

----------


## dragonfly

> Ce que j'aime bien avec les donnes, c'est qu'on peut faire dire un peu n'importe quoi (m'enfin ya des limites, et je crois qu'elles sont atteintes la):



Mouais...

Dj des "teen" de 20 ans et plus dois pas y en avoir des masses, alors enceinte en plus

----------


## Mdinoc

> Dj des "teen" de 20 ans et plus dois pas y en avoir des masses


ThatsTheJoke.jpg

----------


## Zirak

Euh attention, a a l'air d'tre un article US, la majorit la-bas, c'est 21 ans, d'o le fait que cela chute aprs 20 ans, mais  20 ans, c'est toujours des ados :p

----------


## Sunchaser

Oui je suis d'accord... en partie.
J'avais regard alors la dfinition qu'on pouvait trouver de "Teenager" / "Teen", et je peux trouver beaucoup de rsultats donnant ceci: "A person between the ages of 13 and 19; an adolescent."
Donc, j'ai dcid moi-mme-tout-seul-unilatralement-car-c'est-moi-le-chef-de-moi-mme que ce truc tait effectivement marrant, et que celui qui avait fait la photo (car ce n'est pas de moi, bien entendu) avait bien eu raison de trouver cela marrant.
Aprs ... on peut faire un dbat sur la dfinition relle de "teen", mais quand je vois ce que je vois quand je recherche ce mot sur le net (parce que, bon, "teen", a ne renvoie pas du premier coup des trucs srieux, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire), je me dis que j'ai bien raison de penser ce que je pense ... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

La dfinition littrale d'un teenager, c'est d'avoir un ge avec *****teen* dedans, soit de thir*teen*  nine*teen* (de 13  19 ans pour expliquer aux franais), c'est pas plus compliqu que a !
Aprs, quand on est oblig d'expliquer la blague, c'est comme plus vraiment drle  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> La dfinition littrale d'un teenager, c'est d'avoir un ge avec *****teen* dedans, soit de thir*teen*  nine*teen* (de 13  19 ans pour expliquer aux franais), c'est pas plus compliqu que a !
> Aprs, quand on est oblig d'expliquer la blague, c'est comme plus vraiment drle


Et ben tu sais quoi?
Tu viens de m'apprendre un truc la .. ou alors je l'avais peut tre dj entendu et jet a la poubelle de mes mninges.



> Aprs, quand on est oblig d'expliquer la blague, c'est comme plus vraiment drle


C'est un complot contre moi, j'en suis sur. 

Bon, alors, je tente une autre alors - peut tre cela va en divertir quelques uns.

----------


## lper

> Et ben tu sais quoi?
> Tu viens de m'apprendre un truc la .. ou alors je l'avais peut tre dj entendu et jet a la poubelle de mes mninges.
> 
> C'est un complot contre moi, j'en suis sur. 
> 
> Bon, alors, je tente une autre alors - peut tre cela va en divertir quelques uns.


Manque le backspace !  ::aie::

----------


## MythOnirie

> Manque le backspace !


Si t'es bon tu fais pas d'erreur !

----------


## Sunchaser

En voila un beau bureau  l'ancienne:

----------


## Auteur

> Manque le backspace !


je ne vois pas o est le problme  ::koi::  Le backspace c'est 0001000.

----------


## Escapetiger

tb_meeks sur Twitter : "The supermarket cashier system didn't work today, instead it showed this today: "We ❤ SUSE Linux" 


Source : https://twitter.com/tb_meek/status/924199655885418501



... et une autre pour la route  ::mrgreen:: 

_Death And The Programmer geek comic_

Source: http://turnoff.us/geek/death-and-the-programmer/

----------


## Sunchaser

@Escapetiger: elle est magnifique la deuxime  ::ccool:: 

Allez, une petite toute fraiche:


Il est pas dans la merde lui ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Escapetiger

@Sunchaser: excellent  :+1: 

Quelques tranches de vcu revisites 2017 pour vous  ::zoubi:: 



Source: http://www.sandraandwoo.com/2017/11/...-me-a-skeptic/
_Sandra and Woo  [0934] Call Me A Skeptic | The comedy webcomic_

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, ce n'est pas dans le mme ton, mais a voque tout de mme une marque bien connue ... et franchement, le mec a eu une "grande" ide (et la tte du type  qui il s'adresse est gniale):

----------


## Sunchaser

Je crois qu'il vaut mieux le piquer, il souffre trop:

----------


## halaster08

Pas de rapport avec l'informatique mais j'ai tellement rit que je partage:


Au passage merci  sunchaser de m'avoir fait dcouvrir ce site

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pas de rapport avec l'informatique mais j'ai tellement rit que je partage:
> 
> Au passage merci  sunchaser de m'avoir fait dcouvrir ce site


Je te comprends, il y en a de trs trs graves. Dommage qu'il y ait autant de "re-post" par moment, on pourrait facilement conomiser qq centaines de pages...

Tiens, un truc que j'ai trouv ailleurs je crois bien: 
Un screenshot, mais faon "nerv":

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Bon allez, 2 petites images qui n'ont rrriiiiiiieeeeeennn a voir avec l'informatique, mais je les trouve trop mimi donc je les mets quand mme.
Et bonne anne  tous !

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah si ! Finalement j'en ai une qui  un rapport avec l'informatique, et qui fera plaisir a fanmanga (la compression, etc ...):

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  tous et meilleurs voeux,

Quelques images glanes de ci, de l:


Source: https://www.birdsdessines.fr/2018/01/05/murphy-or-not/
_Murphy or not |_



Source: http://www.wingz.fr/2014/07/15/le-la...cole-primaire/
_TITLE = Le langage html enseign  l'cole - WINGZ - Dessinateur de presse_




_#Flock face aux intelligences... artificielles_



_cookies informatique_

Source: http://www.dessinateurdepresse.com/i...humoristiques/
_Informatique | Dessinateur de presse et illustrateur. Dessin en direct._

----------


## Sunchaser

Pinaise, cela faisait longtemps que je n'tais pas venu sur ce topic.
Un petit truc, mais qui doit avoir des cheveux blancs je pense:
-> le titre tait "Mac supports Windows"

----------


## Sunchaser

Comment on dit dans ces cas la?  ::koi:: 
Bonne chance?
Fuyez?

EDIT: aprs avoir zoom autant que possible, il me semble bien que tout soit une seule et mme requte ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Je crois que j'adorerais jouer avec ce truc:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, allez, hop!, une petite image:

----------


## Sunchaser

Houla ! Ca fait grave longtemps que j'avais rien trouv. En voici une petite dernire ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Un petite qui n'a rien  voir avec le monde de l'informatique, dsol, mais je l'aime trop - et j'espre qu'elle vous fera sourire aussi:

----------


## ymoreau

https://www.memedroid.com/memes/deta...4820/Peep-peep

----------


## fabzyr

Gnial vos images merci pour les partages :p.

----------


## Escapetiger

Les dveloppeurs et IT pro ont l'air de bien s'clater aux Etats-Unis, un certain Kevin Mitnick en particulier ...



 

Sources :

Kevin Mitnick sur Twitter : "What do you think of my new license plate on my P100D? Rock on! "

Kevin Mitnick sur Twitter : "This guy just sped past me. Guess he had to outrun my Got Root license plate )-; "

Edney Santiago sur Twitter : "LOL 😂 "

----------


## Auteur

> Je crois que j'adorerais jouer avec ce truc:


si tu veux la construire : https://www.instructables.com/id/Adv...eless-machine/

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

a devrait te plaire.
Je faisais des recherches sur du traitement d'images, le ggl de service m'a propos des vignettes o je devinais du code que je n'ai absolument pas vu quand j'ai cliqu, par contre il est apparu a au bout d'un moment dans la descente de l'ascenseur : 
Caution, peut-tre NSFW alors je spoile






Et il y en a encore dessous, hallucinant !



Je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec Delphi et le top hat image processing comme vous pouvez le lire dans la barre de titre de la copie d'cran (rduite de moiti).

----------


## foetus

> Je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec Delphi et le top hat image processing comme vous pouvez le lire dans la barre de titre de la copie d'cran (rduite de moiti).


 ::mouarf::  c'est vicieux :

image : terme gnrique qui rameute touthat : peut tre remplac par "hot", parce que similaire, surtout pour proposer plus de rsultats (c'est peut tre pour cela que ce sont les rsultats bien en dessous)Delphi : le diminutif de Delphine ou le pseudo d'un modle. Mais il ne doit pas y en avoir 150 milles.top : c'est le soutif, le "_top_"

Bien oui un moteur de recherche c'est c*n comme une teub  ::whistle::

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  tout(e)s, comme en tat de manque ces temps-ci, un auteur dcouvert via urtikan.net _(Urtikan le journal qui gratte l o a dmange)_  ::zoubi:: 


Source: Le Selfie  travers les ges de Deligne  Livre | Editions Iconovox



Source: Les zros sociaux de Deligne  Livre | Editions Iconovox



et en fouillant un peu ...


Source : Comment redonner le got des maths aux franais? | Urtikan.net

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  tou.te.s,

Je vous souhaite une bonne anne 2021, au plaisir de vous lire sur _developpez_ :

Le regrett Chimulus,


Source:Facebook : un rseau pas trs sociable | Urtikan.net


Deligne, 


Source: Vaccination : le site pour s'inscrire inaccessible | Urtikan.net 

_NDLR_: le Minitel au temps du vritable Digital et de son VAX


enfin, des plus _dveloppeurs et IT pro_ :


Source : blagues informatique  -  blagues-en-stock.org



Source: I worked hard on that - Reddit.com

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,




> _NDLR_: le Minitel au temps du vritable Digital et de son VAX


Pas tout compris, l : vritable ou vnrable ?  ::koi::

----------


## Escapetiger

Bien vu _Jipt_,
Vnrable oui, et vritable au sens Digital vs Numrique ...  :;):

----------


## wiwaxia

Vaccins: la France frappe par la pnurie.


https://www.urtikan.net/dessin-du-jo...ar-la-penurie/

----------


## Escapetiger

Tenez, d'autres des _Zros sociaux_ abords dans la page prcdente ici, bonnes lectures et ides de cadeau pour (vous) chouchouter * :





Source: Les zros sociaux de Deligne  Livre | Editions Iconovox


[Edit]

* Points de vente ditions Iconovox

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonjour,
Un petit stock en (re)passant ici pour vous faire sourire, avec quelques disquettes pour commencer ...


La cl de l'embauche ?




Restauration / installation de votre Windows 10 :




Un arbre de nol pour spcialistes rseau (cf. Spanning Tree Protocol) :
Le Spanning Tree Protocol (aussi appel STP) est un protocole rseau de niveau 2 permettant de dterminer une _topologie rseau sans boucle_ (_appele algorithme de l'arbre recouvrant_) dans les LAN avec ponts.




Pi,
encore un problme de mathmatique avec ces autoportraits photographiques (_selfies_) :




... et je vous laisse  vos bonnes rsolutions  venir  ::kiss::  :


Toutes les sources :
The Best Linux Blog In the Unixverse (@nixcraft) / Twitter
NixCraft (@NixCraft) | Twitter

----------


## Escapetiger

Un bonus qui date de ~ 2003-2004 avec l'autodrision qui sied(ge) * :




Bon week-end et bonnes ftes  ::heart:: 

*
https://dictionary.tn/qui-sied-ou-quil-sied/

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut ! Une petite, pour la route ...  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

Une petite image sympa trouve sur _developpez_, merci  *smarties* ici :

----------


## foetus

J'adore ces images rigolotes  ::mouarf::

----------


## toumic2.0

> Alors qu'est-ce que a fait l ?
> 
> Mais bon, tu as pendant 48 h le droit informatique de supprimer ce post ridicule et dplac, et tu ouvres avec lui une autre discussion.


Vous tes contents ?

----------


## el_slapper



----------

